# Any issues with doing updates over LTE?



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Just got notification this morning that there is a software update available. I read in other threads that the software is "in the car" already downloaded and just needs to install. Is this correct? I'm at work now and on a relatively low quality LTE signal in the parking garage. Should I wait until I get home tonight to update the software? I'm not going anywhere until at least lunchtime. 

Also, is there any way to see what SW version it's getting ready to install? Yes, I know I asked this in the 50.6 thread, sorry. 

I did a search on this topic but didn't find anything on either of these. 

Thanks.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Needsdecaf said:


> Just got notification this morning that there is a software update available. I read in other threads that the software is "in the car" already downloaded and just needs to install. Is this correct? I'm at work now and on a relatively low quality LTE signal in the parking garage. Should I wait until I get home tonight to update the software? I'm not going anywhere until at least lunchtime.
> 
> Also, is there any way to see what SW version it's getting ready to install? Yes, I know I asked this in the 50.6 thread, sorry.
> 
> ...


If you got the alert that there is an install ready, it has already downloaded. Also, no. You don't know what version it is until installed (but w 50.6 rolling out last night, I'd guess that is it).


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> If you got the alert that there is an install ready, it has already downloaded. Also, no. You don't know what version it is until installed (but w 50.6 rolling out last night, I'd guess that is it).


Thank you for the quick response! Makes sense, it's already downloaded, just needs to install. I'll go ahead and start it.

I was just worried because the LTE connection at the garage isn't great. Sometimes I can't connect to the car at all. But that's not just the car, my phone (on Verizon) also has issues connecting in there when I'm trying to run Waze or stream podcasts off the phone.

Thanks again.


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

Well, it's probably too late by now, but a word of advice: if you want to reduce risk as much as possible, it's better to wait and do the update when your car is parked somewhere where leaving it for an extended period of time would not be a problem, and you have easy alternate transportation arrangements (i.e. doing it at home is usually best). The reason is that occasionally (although it's really very rare), something doesn't go right with the update and something major goes wrong with the car that requires a visit from service before it can be driven. Again, this is extremely rare, and it will probably never happen to you, but if you are the type that is worried and wants to minimize risk, I would do your updates at home (or in the parking lot of a Tesla service center!)


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Needsdecaf said:


> I was just worried because the LTE connection at the garage isn't great. Sometimes I can't connect to the car at all.


In case you're worried about the poor LTE connection somehow messing up the firmware update itself... Most consumer products with self-updating firmware validate the integrity of the update package before attempting to install it. I suspect Tesla vehicles are no different in this regard. By the time you're notified that a firmware update is available, it's very likely that the downloaded firmware image has already been validated.


----------

